# MOT @ Tomsett Sittingbourne



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody used Tomsett garage Stockbury nr Sittingbourne kent to have there van MOT'ed. 
I see on there web site they can do my van as they have a picture of a Burstner 747 on the ramp. 

I would normally go to the ministry at Hersden near Canterbury but they are stopping it there for non HGV. 

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

andy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-565034.html#565034

quite an old one, but I think I'd seem something more recently about them - maybe about the LEZ conversions?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tomsetts*

Hi Inkey,

Have used Tomsetts a couple of times now and have found them very good. The owner ( Mike ?) is motorhomer so does tend to understand our concerns etc.

Dinger


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've been using Thomsett for MOT and servicing since we started MHing 4 years ago. They are also giving you a sheet when you have the MOT done which shows whether or not you will be compliant with LEZ from Jan 2012.

They apparently have a fix if you need it but very expensive and needs testing every year. Fortunately we will still be LEZ compliant, not that it matters because we don't take the van into London.

Denise


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> I would normally go to the ministry at Hersden near Canterbury but they are stopping it there for non HGV.


I can't help with your specific query, but I see you normally go to Canterbury, so have a nearby suggestion. For the last 9 years I have been using Regent Coaches at Whitstable (actually on an industrial estate between Swalecliffe and Herne Bay). They seem to have plenty of room and I have found them both helpful and reliable - they do all my servicing too.

http://www.regentcoaches.co.uk/index.shtml

Jim


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Taking ours to Tomsett next week for MOT. Are they still as good?

What is the best way to approach from Maidstone direction?

Nige


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

cynigy said:


> Taking ours to Tomsett next week for MOT. Are they still as good?
> 
> What is the best way to approach from Maidstone direction?
> 
> Nige


I was very please with them when they carried out the MOT & service on our van last march, and will definitely be taking it back to them this year.

Coming from Maidstone, take Church Hill off the 249, which is the first turning after what used to be the Three Squirrels (dodgy pub). Follow the road up the hill, round the bend, and they are in the farm complex on your left.


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rye commercials at herseden near the site you used before ring Kevin or Graham on01227712543, say Scotty sent you.they are great guys


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Whitebirdyman said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I would normally go to the ministry at Hersden near Canterbury but they are stopping it there for non HGV.
> ...


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rye commercials heresden they mot mine and they do lorrys so yours will fit


----------

